# How to care for a cat eyed mantis



## Mantidguy (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't know how to care for one but I've been thinking about getting one since their so cool looking, but I have no idea how to care for them


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 7, 2020)

Do you have mantis keeping experience? They aren't hard but not a good first time mantis either.


----------



## Mantidguy (Dec 7, 2020)

Well I've kept 3 ghost and a few giant asian mantises


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 7, 2020)

I had two heterochaeta that died by mismolt during their final molt. The first time was my fault due to inexperience and keeping it in a small container one night (I had ordered a 10 gallon I was going to pick up the next day) but she decided to molt the first night I had her and didn't have enough space. The second one was doing well, but a larva hatched in her cage and a fly knocked her down--I remember cleaning out her cage because I knew she was going to molt but when I found her on the floor a fly was buzzing around. I remembered putting a larva or pupa in there about a week ago though after she refused to eat it hand-fed.

 Heterochaeta are very prone to mismolt and will easily get knocked down trying to swat away prey--what happened to my second. (I don't think I've had any mismolts since though, so I improved; a big reason not to have one without mantis-keeping experience.)

So my advice, if you are going to be getting one, is have a big enclosure, like a 12x12x18 or upright 10-gallon. It only needs at least 30% humidity so a substrate isn't really necessary. Give it plenty of sticks to climb and places to hang. They are slow moving and are prone to mismolt. It is totally do-able while having _some_ experience. And successfully raising one is difficult so don't beat yourself up if it doesn't make it, just make sure it isn't your fault due to improper keeping technique...


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 14, 2020)

Start with a deli cup, and once it outgrows it move it to something bigger. Even for a heterochaeta a 10 gal would be too big as a baby. Also 30% is too low and could cause a mismolt. (a substrate IS nessasary)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Start with a deli cup, and once it outgrows it move it to something bigger. Even for a heterochaeta a 10 gal would be too big as a baby. Also 30% is too low and could cause a mismolt.


Agreed. A baby cat eye wouldn't be able to find prey in such a large enclosure, but a 10 gal is fine for older instars. 

30% humidity is definitely too low, for just about any mantis species, not just cat eyes.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah I always thought that sounded too low too but if you look it up, people say 30-40% is acceptable for a lower limit, and no more than 60%. (Do do some independent research though.) When I had mine I put in paper-towel substrate and kept them at around 40-50%, and humidity was never an issue, they molted successfully other times at that humidity....


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 14, 2020)

Mantid-Tim said:


> Yeah I always thought that sounded too low too but if you look it up, people say 30-40% is acceptable for a lower limit, and no more than 60%. (Do do some independent research though.) When I had mine I put in paper-towel substrate and kept them at around 40-50%, and humidity was never an issue, they molted successfully other times at that humidity....


I don't trust google with my research. Most of my research is from individuals who know more than me. I usually ask either this forum, or some different groups with people who have many years of experience.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 14, 2020)

Rule of thumb: Ask people with experience, not google.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes, please don't get all of your information from google. If you don't know the answer to a question please let someone with experience in that area answer rather than trust google.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 15, 2020)

that is all true to some degree, its more of a rule of thumb (as @MrGhostMantis said). Google (or DuckDuckGo, etc.) can link you to some very relirable information, and a meta-analysis of that information can lead to a reasonable conclusion. Is Orin's book, and excerpts or info from that or other such information, not Googleable?

For example, getting back to the last topic mentioned and disputed, did anyone here actually raise cat-eyed mantises at 30% and they died as a result here on this forum?

But I'm not totally disagreeing though, some articles are written by people guessing and others after years of research. Both are ultimately valuable....


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2020)

I had a cat eye mismolt at 30%. Several times. Orin’s book is another good I so source.


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 15, 2020)

Mantid-Tim said:


> that is all true to some degree, its more of a rule of thumb (as @MrGhostMantis said). Google (or DuckDuckGo, etc.) can link you to some very relirable information, and a meta-analysis of that information can lead to a reasonable conclusion. Is Orin's book, and excerpts or info from that or other such information, not Googleable?
> 
> For example, getting back to the last topic mentioned and disputed, did anyone here actually raise cat-eyed mantises at 30% and they died as a result here on this forum?
> 
> But I'm not totally disagreeing though, some articles are written by people guessing and others after years of research. Both are ultimately valuable....


in the most respectful way possible, Please dont answer questions based on google answers. I dont want peoples animals put in danger due to wrong info. I understand that you want to help, but when someone else has more experience in this area please let them answer. Also google is often very wrong in their answers. Although there are some respectable sites, most of them has something very wrong in it. Most of my answers I get from people who have experienced years after years of keeping and learned the best ways to care for them.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 15, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> in the most respectful way possible, Please dont answer questions based on google answers. I dont want peoples animals put in danger due to wrong info. I understand that you want to help, but when someone else has more experience in this area please let them answer. Also google is often very wrong in their answers. Although there are some respectable sites, most of them has something very wrong in it. Most of my answers I get from people who have experienced years after years of keeping and learned the best ways to care for them.


I answer questions using both research but mostly experience, and I always say which is which. I had Heterochaeta orientalis succesfully molt at 40% many times and have read down to 30% as a minimum is acceptable. I never said objectively "you can go down to 30%," if I did I explained. Why do you have a problem with that?--and why do you even disagree? It's fair and it's what we all do. Unless you say you never answer questions (with a possible disclaimer) that goes by what you heard through direct or indirect evidence through research. I think you are misdirecting a sentiment at me....


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2020)

I don’t answer from google, just experience and what I have heard from other experienced keepers. Some of this information you give is really off and could cause the person’s mantis to die. Ask a keeper, not the internet.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 15, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I don’t answer from google, just experience and what I have heard from other experienced keepers. Some of this information you give is really off and could cause the person’s mantis to die. Ask a keeper, not the internet.


Examples? You frequently upvote me for my answers and I you. What info do I frequently give that's off?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2020)

Mantid-Tim said:


> Examples? You frequently upvote me for my answers and I you. What info do I frequently give that's off?


I said some of, not all of. Not frequently, just sometimes. Some of it is spot on.


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 15, 2020)

Mantid-Tim said:


> Unless you say you never answer questions


Not what I meant at all. Answer questions that you feel confident in. The only reason im being straight forward here is because its about an animals life and if a beginner gets an answer that is wrong it could result in the animals death.



Mantid-Tim said:


> I had Heterochaeta orientalis succesfully molt at 40% many times and have read down to 30% as a minimum is acceptable.


Yes and I've had mantids successfuly eat petstore crickets their whole life and molt from a very flimsy paper towel. Sometimes we can get lucky. Which Is why I ask for other peoples experiences.



Mantid-Tim said:


> and why do you even disagree?


Because its the wrong information...

I'm not trying to be toxic at all. I'm just trying to explain that you should ask other people before spreading information. Thats literally all I'm saying.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Not what I meant at all. Answer questions that you feel confident in. The only reason im being straight forward here is because its about an animals life and if a beginner gets an answer that is wrong it could result in the animals death.
> 
> Yes and I've had mantids successfuly eat petstore crickets their whole life and molt from a very flimsy paper towel. Sometimes we can get lucky. Which Is why I ask for other peoples experiences.
> 
> ...


Basically what I was thinking, great job describing how you feel about this.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, like I said I answer out of personal experience and research just like _all of you._ I also say which is which, just like the fair ones of you. I don't think taking care of the cat-eyed's and researching is giving misinformation. A breeder I know told me they can go down to 30% and he kept and raised them like that successfully, also just a paper towel substrate or unwatered loose coco-fiber is adequate. Its not luck when it works time and time again. Are we arguing about 10% humidity here? What humidity should an H. orientalis be kept at, in your more informed opinion?

Honestly on that topic some say &gt;30% and some say 40-60%....


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2020)

I keep 50-70%.


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 15, 2020)

I dont have the energy to argue over mantids right now. Its ur choice rather you listen to us.


----------

